# Bud Lite offshore cancelled inshore still on



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

No real surprise that the offshore is cancelled. Sucks though. I look forward to it all year. Got the information from the web at pensacolakingmack.com


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Take that Cape Horn and go look for some redfish!  We waited as long as we could to cancel, but there is just no way we could go forward with it. Hopefully a few people will show up to fish the inshore...


----------



## flaxterra (Oct 21, 2007)

Anyone know if theinshore is still on and how many boats have signed up?? thanks.


----------

